# Probleme mit Web Navigation!



## onE (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo, Ich bin neu hier und hab auch gleich erstmal eine Frage und zwar hab ich eine Website Navigation Programmiert die ich nun erweitern möchte.
Derzeit sind in der Navigation drei Links die durch scrollen, da nun Link4 und 5 dazu kommen sollen möchte ich gerne das nicht nur die Links scrollen sondern die ganze Navigation!
Beispiel die drei punkte wäre:
1Links
2wir
3partner
dann soll quasi links zu punkt 2 werden wir zu punkt 3 und partner verschwinden und punkt ein wird test zb. nach 3sekunden soll dann wieder 1zu2 werden, 2-3 und der eben verschwundene punkt taucht wieder auf, dafür verschwindet ein anderer!
ich weiß nicht genau ob ich es gut erläutert hab .

mein bisheriger code:

header.php

```
<!--
var time = 5000 //Zeit fur den Bildewechsel
var bild = new Array();
bild[0] = "/wp-content/themes/wpremix2/images/navi/1.jpg";
bild[1] = "/wp-content/themes/wpremix2/images/navi/2.jpg";
bild[2] = "/wp-content/themes/wpremix2/images/navi/3.jpg";

var narf = "0";
var changeAutoImage = 1;

function bildwechseln() {
	if(changeAutoImage == 1) {
		document.getElementById("t_imagemap").src = bild[narf];
		narf++;
		if (narf == bild.length) {
			narf = 0;
		}
	}
	setTimeout("bildwechseln()",time);
}

-->
</script>

<BODY onLoad="bildwechseln()">
```

index.php

```
<div id="content-beide"><img id="t_imagemap" usemap="#tmp"  src="/wp-content/themes/wpremix2/images/navi/1.jpg" border="0" alt="" />

<map id="tmp" name="tmp"> 
 <area shape="poly" coords="3,2,4,78,369,77,369,7"	href="/microsoft-online-services" target="_self" onMouseOver="changeImage(this, '1.jpg' );changeAutoImage=0;" onMouseOut="changeImage(this, '1.jpg');changeAutoImage=1;">
<area shape="poly" coords="2,91,3,158,367,159,369,95"	href="/partnerschaften" target="_self" onMouseOver="changeImage(this, '2.jpg');changeAutoImage=0;" onMouseOut="changeImage(this, '2.jpg');changeAutoImage=1;">
<area shape="poly" coords="4,176,8,250,366,239,364,182"	href="/portale" target="_self" onMouseOver="changeImage(this, '3.jpg');changeAutoImage=0;" onMouseOut="changeImage(this, '3.jpg');changeAutoImage=1;"></map></div>
</div>
```


vielen dank


----------



## maki (14. Mai 2009)

> Hallo, Ich bin neu hier...



Offentsichtlich 

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## onE (14. Mai 2009)

Okay, Sorry


----------



## Matt (22. Mai 2009)

mal anglotzen vllt meinst du das:

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/82272-java-gallery-mit-reload-ohne-iframe-problem.html#post511877


----------



## onE (18. Jun 2009)

das war schon garnicht so schlecht, allerdings bekomme ich den code nicht so angepasst das es bei mir funktioniert ;( kann mir dort jemand helfen?


----------



## Matt (18. Jun 2009)

onE hat gesagt.:


> das war schon garnicht so schlecht, allerdings bekomme ich den code nicht so angepasst das es bei mir funktioniert ;( kann mir dort jemand helfen?



Code? Fehlermeldungen? Wobei soll geholfen werden wenn nichts da ist....bin ich Hellseher xD?


----------



## onE (18. Jun 2009)

okay, das stimmt natürlich .

also ich hab es mal mit dem code versucht allerdings bin ich kein programmierer und mir fehlt es schwer da durch zu blicken.

der alte code von mir den ich oben gepostet habe funktionierte soweit mit den imagemaps da ich aber nun zwei image maps habe bekomme ich nicht ausgelesen welche image map geladen wurde (1oder2)
dementsprechend sollen die bilder durchlaufen entweder die bilder von imagemap1 oder die von imagemap2...

ich kann dir auch mal nen link schicken von der seite?! 


Danke


----------

